# Good AR-15 parts kit



## guntrader33 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys what is a good parts kit for the AR-15? i have built several but looking for something new and different. the company that i have been buying from just has the same run of the mill ARs and just want something that i dont have too spend $500 on stuff to put on it after i build it. they have also went up on their prices and its the same parts kit. just want to know what yall are using out there. thanks yall


----------



## markland (Jan 25, 2012)

I used a RRA lower and lower parts kit and Jard single stage adjustable trigger and ACE ARFX stock for the build I just got and it is working great and good value.  If you have not tried a single stage adjustable trigger, I highly advise it if you are looking for a accurate shooting gun.  I got the 3# model and it pulls 3.1# on my digital scale.  I adjusted it with no creep and very little over travel and is just about as sweet as my bolt guns.
We also used several other RRA parts as well like the upper reciever, chromed bolt carrier and a Advanced half guad handguard along with a Wilson SS match 18in barrel just to be a little different and Tactical comp.
I liked the looks of the RRA ATH platform and wanted to replicate it with some minor performance changes and it is a shooter.


----------



## guntrader33 (Jan 26, 2012)

ttt


----------



## telsonman (Jan 29, 2012)

If you just want milspec lower parts, nothing fancy, get them from Palmetto State Armory. They're good people, and very affordable.


----------



## farm7729 (Jan 30, 2012)

markland said:


> I used a RRA lower and lower parts kit and Jard single stage adjustable trigger and ACE ARFX stock for the build I just got and it is working great and good value.  If you have not tried a single stage adjustable trigger, I highly advise it if you are looking for a accurate shooting gun.  I got the 3# model and it pulls 3.1# on my digital scale.  I adjusted it with no creep and very little over travel and is just about as sweet as my bolt guns.
> We also used several other RRA parts as well like the upper reciever, chromed bolt carrier and a Advanced half guad handguard along with a Wilson SS match 18in barrel just to be a little different and Tactical comp.
> I liked the looks of the RRA ATH platform and wanted to replicate it with some minor performance changes and it is a shooter.



Who has the best pricing on these parts?


----------



## markland (Jan 30, 2012)

Most were purchased directly from Rock River.  But you can search around and find some better pricing on certain items as well.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 1, 2012)

Checkout Brownells gunparts site,they have a virtual AR15 buildsite on it so you can mix and match & view,pretty cool...click link
http://www.ar15builder.com/


----------



## tango6 (May 25, 2012)

telsonman said:


> If you just want milspec lower parts, nothing fancy, get them from Palmetto State Armory. They're good people, and very affordable.



Have to agree, I've been in their brick and mortar operation and they have great customer service and are good folks. From what I've seen, they use nothing but mil-spec parts and make some of their own. They also test onsite.


----------



## fathersam (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.del-ton.com/


----------



## chuckdog (Sep 29, 2012)

The PSA kits mentioned above are bargains. I've been using them for quite a while with excellent results.

My trigger of preference is the Rock River two stage.

Joe Bob Outfitters is a good source for many of these products.


----------



## packrat (Sep 29, 2012)

*yep*



chuckdog said:


> the psa kits mentioned above are bargains. I've been using them for quite a while with excellent results.
> 
> My trigger of preference is the rock river two stage.
> 
> Joe bob outfitters is a good source for many of these products.



x2 on above info


----------



## Doe Master (Oct 1, 2012)

As stated above Joebobs is a great place along with these.

http://www.shop.ar15hardware.com/main.sc
http://www.model1sales.com/
http://www.jsesurplus.com/
http://www.surplusammo.com/stripped-uppers/
http://sotaarms.com/component/jshopp...iew/5?Itemid=0


----------

